# Gun/Noise Shy



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I know many of you have more than one breed of hunter in your household, or have had different breeds in the past so I am hoping to gain from your knowledge and experience. I hope you don't mind the non-V related question. 

We have two labs, ages 3 and 2, and our Vizsla who is only 10 months old. This will be our V's first year in the field. Our 2 year old lab is an amazing hunter, given the fact that she has had no formal training. Our 3 year old lab hunted her first year just fine - well, as fine as a pup could. The past two years, she is terrified of loud noises that sound like they could be gun-related. Thunder and fireworks don't bother her though. However, we have a hand launcher that if she even sees the box she will run and hide, if we have the air compresser out, she's as far away as possible. And guns? She starts shaking the minute she sees them. Does anybody have any recommendation to desensitize her? It doesn't matter to us if she hunts as we would prefer she just be comfortable. However, if we take the other dogs and leave her behind, she acts like her life is over and shakes and pants the whole time. We have taken her with us and left the door open to the vehicle so she can come in and out as she pleases. It seems like the 2nd day of hunting she gets a bit better, but if we aren't out for awhile then, she starts her terrified patterns all over. 

Any help/thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Mindy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would take either the box, or one of the guns and just place it in the corner of the living room. Then forget about it. Act like its not there, and let her figure out on her own that its okay.

If she has had improvement on the second day of hunting in the past, that's your answer. Your just going to have to make it a point to keep getting her out there. Even if its just a mock hunt, or training for the other dogs. Do it a few days a week and see if she keeps improving.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Really interesting topic/post.

Got a very similar trait/behaviour pattern starting to appear with my 4yr old male.
First noticed it when doing some maintenance work in my garage, where both dogs usually come to nose and watch what I'm usually up to. 
If I start to use light power tools he wants to get out of the garage and out of the way as quick as you like! Very similar when using some of the garden power tools, mower and the like!

With regards the bitch who is half his age and more, she is quite content to sit and stay with me while I work!!
I often gut rabbit/birds in the garage and this is where she gets her 'tit bit's' so I suppose she equates this place/time as a feeding opportunity for her. While he is a little more fussy with bits and pieces (heads, feet, livers) he would rather get out of there and do without!!! :
I think he may take a lot more conditioning to this than I first thought! So softly softly with him maybe the way forward. Not so much eye contact from me when working in there and maybe treat with something he loves. (CHEESE  )

Only if he stays...........

Hobbsy


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree that if just the sight of your kit upsets her then it should be left out around the house so she gets used to seeing it constantly. desensitization and positive reinforcement.
Have you tried packing her ears with cotton wool so the bangs aren't so loud to her?
Good luck!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1st thing have your vet check 4 a ear infection - makes a pup super sensitive 2 noise - 2nd retrain 2 birds then gun -


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I will definitely try your suggestions. I can pinpoint when it happened, but not why it happened so it is frustrating. The worst part is she loves my husband so much that she always wants to please him. It makes me sad when she thinks she has failed. 

We did just have her checked and she got a clean bill of health, so one less thing to worry about.


----------

